# Video's from around the Hobby Farm. Cows. Snow. Hay. Fishing. And.... Saws.



## weimedog (Jul 20, 2014)

A list of video's of just stuff around the farm. (Hobby Farm!!) Hayin' with old equipment, snow removal, fishing, and have to have some Chainsaw work!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtw-MqiEnI4Ff17glHNKFbMo-kAoOfeJX


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 20, 2015)

weimedog said:


> A list of video's of just stuff around the farm. (Hobby Farm!!) Hayin' with old equipment, snow removal, fishing, and have to have some Chainsaw work!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtw-MqiEnI4Ff17glHNKFbMo-kAoOfeJX


just watched your hay baling vid. can't wait for baling season this year after this winter.


----------

